# I brought it home today



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I hauled the 38"x 12' chinkapin Oak to my mill today....what a Blessing.....just right for a slabber...kinda gnarly. This is a 150 yr old tree....if it could just talk...maybe the wood will speak of it's history as I cut it. This is going to be a Blessing to cut....the Lord will show me the way to handle this log and it's cuts.

This tree was a field tree.....short and stocky...12' main trunk...40" x 6' top crotch(s) ....7 the best I can tell in 6'......and knotty. I saved all that I had to cut off....BUT...I found 1 large one approx. 12"x 12"x12" magnificient one....is partial hollow but will be a great bowl or piece.

Several pics and one also of my "LOG HAULER" LOL.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

more pics. All one knot :thumbsup::blink::icon_smile::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice Tim. Are you planing on 1/4 sawing or just flat sawn? Can't wait to see her opened up.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Chincapin is a term I'm unfamiliar with. Is that a common or a local term for oak?
That knot looks cool, but a lot or deterioration. Still I'll bet it has some good graining.

Been dead for awhile, eh?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright....count it all JOY.....This is the second time typing/pecking this out.....GOT lost in the internet somewhere...LOL.

Aard, Chinkapin oak is in the "white" oak family. The bark is similar...I'm told in this area they can live to 400 yrs old. The knot pic showing the "deteriation" is actually the/me cameraman's shadow. This knot could pass as a hornets nest....it's NICE...interior has only a fist size hole....actually this may be the Blessing of this whole unit.

Dom, Since it's in the white oak family...I've always heard to qtr saw if it's wide enough:huh::huh: this one might be:laughing:. Planning 4-5 qtr sawing the slabs I have to remove to get it in the saw....and 8 qtr into slabs/ bookmatches. Unless told/shown a reason not to. DAREN where are you??? need that experience sawyer advice!!!!

I'm still looking over all handling and sawing options at this time.... lots to think about before first cut. The Lord will show me...He always has.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok..Now were getting to technical.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like that log could have metal in it by the looks of that dark spot on the butt end, if so 3 sides look good yet though. Good luck


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice log and burl!

And I second your ? Tim, where is Daren? Haven't seen him pop up in a while. He always has good advice.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Good eye Logger,

The large stained area is mold...the bar is possible metal....I shaved a clean spot from the other end to count age rings and I noticed the dreaded blue......I haven't checked to see if they lined up on opposite ends yet, but I will....The good/bad thing is they're contained to an (1) age ring each and only 3/4" in width....one's about 30 yrs ago and the other 60 yrs ago....amazing they line up straight out from pithe. Anything is possible....this was a field tree for many years...supposedly no fence BUT was close enough (100-150') from the old road bed to have picked up a sign and a barn built in 1943 about same distance. Stump looked clean which I was surprised. This tree has been cut since early spring to prevent power line damage. The owner is a forestry officer and stated if the tree hadn't showed some health changes for the worse he would've refused the cutting...and the interior showed he was correct and probably was best for all...protect our power...reclaim a deterioating tree and give it MANY more useful lives. It was aimed for the firewood saw due to sawyers here didn't/couldn't handle it and it wasn't "PRIME".....won't they be SURPRISED:blink::laughing::laughing:.

RedArrow, thanks....and I'll HOLLER for him again.... OOOHHHH...DAAARRREEENNN!!!

Da Aardvark "Ok..Now were getting to technical."

Aard.....TOO technical....I can't spell thait GOOD....:no::thumbdown::shifty::shifty::laughing:

Thanks for your inputs, Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim

Correction: I cut the viewed end....both ends the same size and looks...not sure which end is up. These two lines are not blue like steel...they're black.like usual of first cutting, but we've had 1" of rain and it stayed black and didn't streak. Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Darren 'll have a fit over this pne. nice rig btw.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This is the backside of the large knot ......and an inside few.....isn't as large internal hole as pic looks...but is pretty neat it showed this much. I may have to learn carving,,,TOO awesome to let go low priced.

This is not a burl...or not as I think....this and the smaller ones I cut off appear to have been a limb there and once it fell/rotted off it healed itself over (some trees do this)....the external around the base is almost like a turned lip/edge.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Big enough for a coffee table if sliced to 2" ???

I guess you could say it's a Burlesque Show. (sorry).
Some burling but mostly uncontrolled grain.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Having an enormous beauty. What do you intend to do with it?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard,
Not large enough for coffee table...approx. 12-13" dia.

Macgeorge, ???? haven't made final decisions yet on the knot or the log....log will probably mostly 8 qtr slabs....knot looks like a great carving blank for someone.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't want to carve that knot. Oak is terrible for carving. Maybe use it for a base for a small table lamp?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's hard to scale these pieces via photo.
Thanks.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Dom and Aard,

thanks for the info....I'll try to if possible from now on to attempt pics with a measureing device in the pic for scale....you both know in the excitement we forget the important little things.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Ha!
You can't put Dom in the shot unless your trying to make the wood look taller than it really is....but he's a wolverine on your leg with a chainsaw.
(Gotcha!)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Ha!
> You can't put Dom in the shot unless your trying to make the wood look taller than it really is....but he's a wolverine on your leg with a chainsaw.
> (Gotcha!)
> 
> Thanks Tim.


Hey!!!!!! Don't get me going. Lol


----------



## AirKingFS (Nov 6, 2012)

Shame it won't do for a coffee table. Love the look of those things, and they sell well too.


----------



## kmwhalley (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you think the purple/blue marking is from a lightning strike??

We recently cut a 200+ year old butt oak and an experienced woodworker said that the markings in that tree were from lightning.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks more like a stain from something like metal?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Dominick is right there is nails or something in it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Just for the record....THIS pic above is not my log nor the markings mine has. 

Kmwhalley, Please edit your pic to state this pic is of your log so others don't get them confused as one. THANKS....I don't mind sharing thread on same subject. That's a beautiful log and can be salvaged, but definitely metal somewhere up from those marks....good thing is it's near the outer edge and wouldn't lose much lumber around it...as blue as that is it may be near that cut and lose even less. What's your plans with this...is it a log ??? what length??or just a slice??? I like to see trees with this much age sawed for reuse as furniture, benches, tops,etc., etc. Just surviving that long is awesome. Keep us updated with the progress and pics. Let us know what you find re the metal.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful tree. I can see an even more beautiful pieces coming out of it.






__________________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## kmwhalley (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok...so my first post and I get in trouble...ha ha
That tree was mine...j have to learn how to do what you said Tim...

Now, I find it hard to believe this is from metal because it ran top to bottom through a 20+ foot trunk. This section is about 6 ft long and will be quarter_sawn we'll see what we do from there.

Tim...just a note, I enjoy your witness on this forum...keep it up.

Kyle


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim I'm fully aware that that's not your wood that was posted. No confusion here. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

kmwhalley said:


> Ok...so my first post and I get in trouble...ha ha
> That tree was mine...j have to learn how to do what you said Tim...
> 
> Now, I find it hard to believe this is from metal because it ran top to bottom through a 20+ foot trunk. This section is about 6 ft long and will be quarter_sawn we'll see what we do from there.
> ...


Lol. Your not into trouble, being you posted your piece and wanting to know what was causing this stain, on somebody else's thread is a hijack. 
No offense taken, but you would probably get more responses if you started your own thread. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha.....I'm counting it ALL Joy....not a problem with me. I'm glad I got to see it here. "Hi-jacking" uh...I'm guilty of that one too..but as you not intentionally...Grace makes us ...NOT GUILTY:laughing::yes::thumbsup:. First poster....WELCOME to the site.

Note: If you have a post and need to edit it later or for a mistake...log in and you'll be able to go to the post and it will allow you to by clicking edit (How much????? I'm still learning too).

If it runs 20' top to bottom.....98% sure IT'S METAL. especially with the dreaded BLUE. Metal does show this way in 95% of trees. It's still AWESOME:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. Do you have more history about it???? Are you sawing it or having it sawed??? was it from your farm or local?? Sometimes just the history makes it worth more. Just think all it's seen or been through. Anyone can saw on a 60 yr old tree but 150 or 200 yr old......oooooowheeeew.....we got Blessed.

Again have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

We have a lot of old trees in this area, mainly since it is an urban/subburbam area, and the tree hugger types don't want to cut them unless necessary. I respect that even though I don't fall into that classification. I'm all for select cutting, and not touching healthy trees unless necessary. Most of our old growth is in urban settings, and generally oak, since they are durable long living trees. Some hickory as well.
3 projects I have , have sections from trees well over 100 and closer to 150+ years old. 

1 oak had the center gone due to rot and I had to estimate the age by measuring the rings and guestimating the area that was rotted. The base of that oak was 5ft across. I conservatively guessed 140+ years.

1 more oak came from a tree cutting to build a house. The base was a 7ft burl, and the burl stood 3 ft out of the ground. Then the tree necked down to ~5ft. I hate seeing old majestic trees coming down to build a house and if we can i try to fit the house into the lot without disturbing old growth. This was a small lot and we had no option but to down her. Oh yeah, even though I cringed in seeing it cut, we kept the burl, and it is in numerous projects now that Dominick and I have going on.

1 last one was a silver maple, and the base was over 6 ft across. Totally hollow, and coming down since the farm was taken down and replaced with a (urgh) car wash. Those hollow trees (there were more than 3) needed to come down anyways, since even though they had leaves,the tree was shot and dangerous, destined to fall in a strong wind. 

One of the rules/codes we have established around here in my town and many others, is if a tree is to be cut, the size of the tree is figured and you will need to plant a number of new trees in it's place, on the site, unless the tree is diseased or dead. It's a financial de-incentive to not cut unless necessary.
"Mt T", from the legendary "A-Team" show, (I pity the poor fool!") lives in Lake Forest, Illinois , about 20 miles from me. He went nuts on his property and cut 20 old growth oaks off of his property before anyone could stop it. That triggered some city officials outrage, and then the codes started being written. Mind you, it was his land and technically I think he should be allowed to do as he wishes, but it did drop property values around him. That sparked a slew of towns to get restrictive on urban tree cutting and set fines and guidelines. Welcome to the city.


----------



## kmwhalley (Dec 22, 2011)

The tree that was cut, was actually lifting the house next to it and causing the fireplace to pull away...in my opinion the house should have gone, not the tree. This was all in a neighborhood that was built in the 60's back when they preserved good trees and built around them. So I appreciate the words of wisdom, not only on my tree, but also on how thus forum works.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not a tree hugger but a TREE LOVER....I see both sides of it...and I've left big trees only for storms to destroy:thumbdown::blink::blink::furious:.
I'm not for stopping progress BUT think alot needs managing better. I've put myself in their shoes sometimes and ask myself who's correct??? It's easy to tell the other owner what and how YOU think he needs to do, but do you want him telling you what you can do with what you own??? The sas I'm looking at is being removed for progress....IF I DON'T get it and cut for a new life/use than it may just get burned for firewood....it's coming down. As Kyle mentioned above,,it's not always about what we want BUT how can we preserve the loss and make an hierloom.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup^


----------

